# Addictive to Attachments



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

After buying a Massey Ferguson 255 with bucket loader and grappling hooks already on, I’ve been buying attachments. So far, king Cutter Post Hole Digger, Worksaver Stump Grinder, Home made I-beam PTO pump Woodsplitter, Titan Hog Brush Cutter, Dirt Dog dirt blade, Dirt Dog Box plow, Land Pride 36 Clamp on Bucket Forks, Ford 6ft Sickle Cutter, Henke wood chipper. I love tools


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's quite a collection! Beware of the high priced implements that may become lawn ornaments from lack of use. I have a couple of those!


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m busy going up and down the main road here with my box plow/cutter. They are dirt with much shale rock which is worthless rock that just splits into sharp pieces. The roads have been neglected and car speed was crawling. There are only 4 occupied properties here and all have 20 acres or more of forest. I’m the new guy and from a suburb of Wash DC, who moved to WV East panhandle for land and low property tax. I aim to make this better. So I bought 200 tons of gravel for the main road in. I’m still carving out the rain washouts and pot holes, then spreading time comes. It doesn’t go very far I know, not when talking miles.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Listen, if you get tired of the place, and run out of things to do, there's a place beside me that has two 80 acre parcels for sale!


----------

